
Facebook's ad targeting algorithm is inherently biased - fanf2
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59x79k/researchers-find-facebook-ad-targeting-algorithm-is-inherently-biased
======
orian
What they call 'bias', Facebook and any other companies will call good
targeting.

If one group reacts to an ad, and another doesn't, you usually want to show
the ad to the group which responds to maximize your ROI.

I'm surprised that they're shouting about it now, this is how the ad business
works since the beginning of the Internet' ad business. It's like the society
lives unconscious how the big make money.

